# Is 15 minute bug still in 622?



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I currently have a 942 and see an annoying bug which I'm hoping is fixed on the 622. The problem is recording a program that starts 15 minutes into the hour in this case it's a show called "Robot Chicken".

A search with the 942 nicely locates when Robot Chicken is on. Try to make a timer to record the show and it picks the next show on the half hour instead of what I had selected.

Has this problem been fixed for th Vip 622?


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

voripteth said:


> I currently have a 942 and see an annoying bug which I'm hoping is fixed on the 622. The problem is recording a program that starts 15 minutes into the hour in this case it's a show called "Robot Chicken".
> 
> A search with the 942 nicely locates when Robot Chicken is on. Try to make a timer to record the show and it picks the next show on the half hour instead of what I had selected.
> 
> Has this problem been fixed for th Vip 622?


I have had the 622 for a week. Several programs have been recorded without any problems. The unit will start recording one minute prior to the program.

The only chicken that I saw was from Popeyes.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

No issues here either. The 622 also allows you to change the timer pad default, which I have set at 0/0.
Every show I've recorded has timed accurately.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe someone that has a 622 can give it a try and report back. Sounds like we have a detailed test case.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd love to see the EPG improved to show short programs better. There a re a lot of times where a 10 minute or 5 minute program gets burried in the EPG.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

voripteth said:


> I currently have a 942 and see an annoying bug which I'm hoping is fixed on the 622. The problem is recording a program that starts 15 minutes into the hour in this case it's a show called "Robot Chicken".
> 
> A search with the 942 nicely locates when Robot Chicken is on. Try to make a timer to record the show and it picks the next show on the half hour instead of what I had selected.
> 
> Has this problem been fixed for th Vip 622?


I know exactly what problem you are talking about, it happened to me last summer when I'd try and record Robot Chicken. I'll check that out and report back.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd love to see the EPG improved to not round off all start and end times to 5 minute multiples. It can introduce conflicts if they use the actual published start/end times that aren't on a 5 minute boundary, but it is quite irritating that they intentionally truncate recording shows to fit their 5 minute slots.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

The problem doesn't have anything to do with padding, it has to do with selecting programs that only start on the hour or half-hour. The test for this is fairly simple:
1) Search for the program "Robot Chicken"
2) If it is found, highlight an episode and click Select.
3) Look at which program got selected. Is it "Robot Chicken" or some other program? On my unit it is often "Aqua Teen Hunger Force" which is a totally different show. As far as I know there is no way to record "Robot Chicken" by name.

Rob, thanks for checking it out for me.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Have you tried DISH Pass and enter "Robot Chick" with the number keys? 
On my 942, that creates a timer that when you hit select gives me Sunday 8:30-8:45 PM (PST), "Pimp my sister" / "Debbie does Dallas". If you use Search or pick throught the Guide, you only get the 15 minute show that follows. I haven't actually tried the DISH Pass for Robot Chicken - didn't know it was a show.

My "5 minute slots" was more "the 30 minute EPG slot display isn't the ONLY thing wrong with the EPG". 15 yards for piling on!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like DISHPass will work. Robot Chicken appears to be scheduled at :30 this week - not :15 (or :45) as the oringinal bug.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I just setup a NBR timer for the showings this week. I'm not optimistic. While the search results showed the right information, as soon as I selected one to setup a timer the information changed to Aqua Teen Hunger Force, the show that is the next 15 minutes. If I look at my schedule for tonight I have 2 timers one each show, we'll see what actually happens =)


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

That's a bug on my 522, too. I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I just tried it on the 622 and it has the same problem as my 942.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Ditto here.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

So the bug is alive and well in the 622. 

Thanks for checking guys!

If anyone has a friend at Dish development, please point out this bug to them!

(Of course there are a bunch of others on the list too but at least I hope they're aware of it.)


----------



## KBevo (Feb 4, 2006)

voripteth said:


> So the bug is alive and well in the 622.
> (Of course there are a bunch of others on the list too but at least I hope they're aware of it.)


As a Dish Network newbee, I'm curious, do bugs in installed hardware *ever *get fixed? If so, how? Do they send you new firmware via snail-mail or download it automatically some how?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Most bugs are software related, which can be updated remotely from Dish. The frequency of these updates varies, depending on the need for fixes and/or feature enhancements. Keep an eye on this forum and you'll hear when new software is being sent to your 622.

Oh, and just saw your a new member, welcome KBevo to DBSTalk.com, I hope we'll be able to help you with your Dish Network related questions.


----------



## KBevo (Feb 4, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Most bugs ... can be updated remotely from Dish. The frequency of these updates varies, depending on the need for fixes and/or feature enhancements. Oh, and just saw your a new member, welcome KBevo to DBSTalk.com, I hope we'll be able to help you with your Dish Network related questions.


Its nice they can do the updates remotely. I guess its like most in the software business, some bugs have more priority than others. It looks like this (15 minute) bug has been around for a while in other hardware products. I am assuming that whatever bug priority system Dish uses, this one never made it to the top. 

Thanks for the welcome Rob. I have been reading this forum for several weeks now. It is clear there are a lot of knowledgeable folks that hang out here. I am sure it will be a great source of information. I am closing on a new house early next week, and have a 622 scheduled for install next Thursday morning (3/2). Currently I have a HTPC system with two HD and 3 analog tuners that I do all my OTA (HD) and cable recordings on. I will lose the cable when I move, so I intend to use the 622 to pick up the programing that I lose. Sounds like quite a DVR.:sure: Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

kbevo

Turn your satellite receiver off overnight, but leave it plugged in. This puts it in standby mode. During the night, the new software release for your receiver will be downloaded and installed. For most receivers, the receiver must be turned off for this to happen. Of course, as the receiver matures, releases are further apart. Early on, maybe every week or two. Later, maybe every quarter or even less often.

Don't plug your receiver into a switched outlet and turn it off to "save electricity." We've had one guy do that and he did not get his updates.


----------



## KBevo (Feb 4, 2006)

navychop said:


> kbevo
> 
> Turn your satellite receiver off overnight, but leave it plugged in. This puts it in standby mode... Don't plug your receiver into a switched outlet and turn it off to "save electricity." We've had one guy do that and he did not get his updates.


Thanks for the tip Navychop. It seems like I read somewhere on this forum that the 622 automatically goes into standby mode if left on for 4 hours? That been your experience? I guess in any case, saving 4 hours of electricity is worthwhile.

Thanks
Gary


----------

